# First wash n wax of the year, thought I'd share...56k run n hide!



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I've been experimenting with different types of waxes over the winter, and have mixed up my own concoction to get the results I want. The car was washed normally with Mothers Carnuaba car wash stuff, and a foam sponge, red.

This is with 1 single coat of wax. The shine is incredibly better than my last wax of last year, with 3 stages of Mothers products. Whatchu think? Not bad for a 6-7 year old car eh? eh?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

lookin good slayer. CF hood would look NICE


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I like how when you squence the pic's it looks like you just got tired of masking your plate #'s after doing it to all those pic's. Looks good, but it makes the dent in your quater stand out like crazy.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

that front end is awesome. now all you need is the SE-L rear


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


> I like how when you squence the pic's it looks like you just got tired of masking your plate #'s after doing it to all those pic's. Looks good, but it makes the dent in your quater stand out like crazy.


Shaddup, I got lazy.  And That dent sucks. Hoping to get it fixed by winter. But since there isnt any major creasing, or any damage to the bumper at all, which i found odd, it's pretty far down on my list of things to do.



RBI*04 said:


> that front end is awesome. now all you need is the SE-L rear


........i'm trying, trust me lol. Even with my discount, it's still alot of money for 3 cosmetic peices.


----------



## mosh|kill (Jan 4, 2005)

I think gunmetal wheels would be awesome


----------



## Buddabuddy24 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Looking good*

What kind of clear corners are those


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Buddabuddy24 said:


> What kind of clear corners are those


they look like stealth's from LIUspeed


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Not bad at all. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

looking HOT slayer  hey.... I saw you on brown ave. the other day!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Pat200sx said:


> looking HOT slayer  hey.... I saw you on brown ave. the other day!


That WAS you! I knew it lol. was in the middle of a turn, right?

And yep, LIUSPEED's Stealth corners, with the stealth crystal headlights.


And omfg i HATE pollen. If i were to go take a pic of the vehicles in my driveway, it would all just be a yellow/greenish haze. Everything is covered. And when it rains, the crap dont come off so easily. 


And I'm working on the gunmetal rims. I've done alot lately looks-wise, gotta do some go-fast parts now. rims later.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice ride. I like the stealth look 

future plans?


----------

